# Castelli Cervélo Team Kit 2015



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can purchase this new kit? The Free Aero Race Jersey and Bibs.

Here are the links to the jersey and bib shorts from the Cervelo site.

Aero Race Jersey - Cervélo

Free Aero Race Bibshort - Cervélo


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

No, but you can go here and input your location to find a dealer: Find a Cervélo Retailer - Cervélo

Are you on the local Cervelo racing team?


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

No, not on the team, it's just a good looking kit.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

froze said:


> Are you on the local Cervelo racing team?




Pretty sure he'd be able to find the kit if he was on the team.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

dcorn said:


> Pretty sure he'd be able to find the kit if he was on the team.


I was thinking that same thing when I replied, well then he must be a drugstore Cervelo team member.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the help, guys. :frown2:


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

??? Your links are not to the MTN Qhubeka team kit but to kit with retail graphics. Do you want the retail graphics of MTN graphics? Here's the team kit: All4Cycling | Negozio online di abbigliamento per ciclismo, maglie, scarpe, caschi e accessori bicicletta


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Not the MTN team.

As far as I'm aware all local Cervelo dealers have access to this kit and many stock it in the shop for sale. Aside from local dealers I'm unsure where to get it, I'd say an online Cervelo dealer would have access.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

wheels of bloor Toronto Canada has it


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

I tried on a Castelli aero race 5.0 jersey in medium. I am 5'7" 152 lbs and I couldn't even pull the sleeves over my biceps. Large barely fit.. I'll have to order an extra large and try.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds right. I wear an XL. I'm the same weight and just a little taller.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Sounds right. I wear an XL. I'm the same weight and just a little taller.


Isn't their sizing way off? According to their size chart I'm a small and I'm sure I will rip the zipper trying to put that on. I know it's their race jersey and supposed to be tight, but it's ridiculous.

The Cervelo design is pretty awesome though and the only reason I want it. Cervelo has told me to check back in a month to see if they have any idea when they might get more of the Free Aero bibs in stock.. as for now they are gone.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I wear castelli climber's jerseys I think they are?

I wouldn't bother with their bibs anyway, they have a bad durability reputation. They tend to fall apart way too early.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> I wear castelli climber's jerseys I think they are?
> 
> I wouldn't bother with their bibs anyway, they have a bad durability reputation. They tend to fall apart way too early.


Yes...they do indeed fall apart. I've had it with Castelli bibs for that very reason. Too many pairs coming apart at the stitching.

Their jerseys are much more durable...but the freaking sizing is all over the place. At 6'-175lbs, I wear wear an XL jersey (XL...LOL...only in cycling am I considered an extra large). My jerseys in XL range from mildly loose to skin tight/busting the zipper. You never really know unless you can actually try it on in person before you buy it.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just wanted to chime in as I've had a different experience with Castelli. 

Our club has used them for years. I'm 5'9 and 155-ish. I used the Body Paint bibs and they held up as good as anything. I logged just over 11k miles and 40 races or so last year. Still one of the most comfortable all around bibs I have. Absolutely no stitching issues or quality issues. 

The jersey I wore was the Aero Race 4.0 or whatever was the iteration in 2013 and 2014. I still have and use one jersey from 2013. It's a small. Fits tight but it fits like an aero jersey was designed to fit. Absolutely no extra fabric flapping around. In 2014 it seemed like the small was too small so I went to a medium and it fit the same. A large was huge.

Just tried on the 2015 climbers jersey and at the shop for the heck of it and was surprised how baggy it was around the mid section. I felt like I was wearing a trash bag but, considering I like the feel of the tight aero jersey that's not surprising. One thing that's I think is a challenge for me is I must have a shorter torso than normal because many of the jersey's fit way too long in the back. The climbers jersey's pockets (medium) fell too far down my back for my liking. 

Anywho, name of the game for anyone considering buying Castelli or any brand is don't buy with out trying on first. And more importantly, don't take our internet forum word for fit. What I think is loose may be tight for someone with the exact same shape and dimensions.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

So I was really wanting to get that Cervelo Castelli kit, ordered a medium and large jersey from Amazon (non Cervelo design) to see which size I needed. One of the zippers on the jersey had like a kink in it. Like one of the teeth were missing. The large was still too tight, but I don't think I have the patience to try experimenting with the extra large.

Today I received the medium Castelli Free Aero bib. The chamois pad on the inside was folded in some funky way so it was making a bulge. I tried for a little to straighten it out, but gave up. The pad is too thick for my tastes. Literally feels like it's almost 1 centimeter thick and it feels like a gel pad is in there.

I take internet opinions with a grain of salt, but lately I've seen a lot of complaints about Castelli quality and it's proving to be true.

I've always worn shorts and this was my first try at a bib. I don't know if I'll get used to having shoulder straps pull down on the shoulders.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Tried on a large Castelli free aero race bib. The same thing with the chamois! Is it supposed to be doubled up on one side of the chamois? It feels like the pad got folded over and stuck there. I can't flatten it out.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I had two pairs of the Free Aero Race bibs and the stitching in the pad failed in both of them within a month of wear. I have a pair of the body paint bibs which are holding up better and fit very well, but I'm not a fan of the X2 pad either.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Wood devil. Did you finally get yours? Just received them from Germany to USA. Ordered from Bike24 - Online Shop - Cycling, Running, Swimming, Triathlon - Bike parts, Racing Cycles, Mountainbike (MTB), Bike Wear, Sportswear


----------

